# Last addition to 2010 Quarrel



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

New Bowman

Best I have had. A Phenomenal Track

4 x 16
65.5'
Equal lap length

Running laps now
Needs walls and light bridge to finish

Hope you enjoy

Thanks

Michael Block
www.thequarrel.com
www.oconomowocraceway.com
www.slottrak.com


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Very very nice track Michael ! I like the flow on this one much better than some Fray type tracks as too many look like spilled spaghetti with limited thought as to flow. This layout is a drivers track and my idea of fun. Great job on this one ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i like the changing radius turns,looks like a challenge!thanks for posting.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I really like the look of that track design! Packs a lot of action into 4x16 and a great variety of racing challenges, too. It sounds like it drives as good it looks, huh? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like fun! How high will you make the bridge?

Todd


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Track surface to underside surface
2"


Thanks

Mike


----------

